# ما اسم الشخص الذى كتب سفر التكوين؟



## Muslim_EGY (10 مارس 2011)

ما اسم الشخص الذى كتب سفر التكوين؟
هل هو مجهول ام انه شخص مؤمن بالوهية المسيح؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

*التكوين من أسفار التوراة الخمسة التي كتبها موسى مسوقاً من الروح القدس ، وذلك قبل تجسد المسيح فكيف يؤمن أو ينكر لاهوته !!!!*


----------



## Muslim_EGY (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

طيب هنكلم فى النقتطين دول
نمسك النقطة التانية
حضرتك بتقول
(*وذلك قبل تجسد المسيح فكيف يؤمن أو ينكر لاهوته !!!!* )
هل معنى ذلك انه كان لايعلم لالوهيته؟


----------



## تيمو (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*




Muslim_EGY قال:


> طيب هنكلم فى النقتطين دول





Muslim_EGY قال:


> نمسك النقطة التانية
> حضرتك بتقول
> (*وذلك قبل تجسد المسيح فكيف يؤمن أو ينكر لاهوته !!!!* )
> هل معنى ذلك انه كان لايعلم لالوهيته؟




لاهوت من ؟

موسى كان يعرف الله أنه الله ...


----------



## Muslim_EGY (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*



MeToo قال:


> لاهوت من ؟
> 
> موسى كان يعرف الله أنه الله ...


 سؤالى واضح
هل موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يعلم بالوهية المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام او بمعنى اصح كان يعلم ان الله 3 اقانيم؟


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

*هل تقصد كيفية فهم الإعلان الإلهي لإبراهيم :*
*2 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَال وَاقِفُونَ لَدَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ رَكَضَ لاسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ مِنْ بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ وَسَجَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ،*
*3 وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَلاَ تَتَجَاوَزْ عَبْدَكَ.*


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

*لا لم يكن يعلم ان الله 3 اقانيم لان الله لم يعلن هذا مباشرة فى العهد القديم و ما كان اليهود ليستوعبونه فى فترة الحضانة الروحية*


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

هو الاخ مالة مقفل عقلية لية
بنقولك كان يسبق المسيح
وكان موسى يعرف الله الذى فى السماء وكان يكتب بوحى الهى

يعنى انا مثلا واحد اتصل بيا قالى هزورك كمان يومين
هقدر اعمل شكلة ومواصفاتة مثلا قبل ما يجيلى؟
​


----------



## تيمو (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*



Muslim_EGY قال:


> سؤالى واضح
> هل موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يعلم بالوهية المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام او بمعنى اصح كان يعلم ان الله 3 اقانيم؟


 
طوّل بالك علينا 

وكأنك تتكلّم على أن موسى والمسيحية يعبدون ثلاثة ... موسى لم يكن محتاج أن يعرف أي شيء عن الله سوى أنه الواحد الأحد


----------



## Muslim_EGY (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*



Critic قال:


> *لا لم يكن يعلم ان الله 3 اقانيم لان الله لم يعلن هذا مباشرة فى العهد القديم و ما كان اليهود ليستوعبونه فى فترة الحضانة الروحية*


 
يعنى رسول الله لم يكن يعلم حقيقة الله؟


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*



> يعنى رسول الله لم يكن يعلم حقيقة الله؟


*اجل لم يعلم كل شيئ*
*لا يوجد من يعرف عن الله كل شيئ فالله غير محدود*
*فى الوقت المناسب و الذى تهيئ فيه الشعب روحيا للفهم بعد ان نضج روحيا كفاية... اعلن لنا قليل جدا عن ذاته*
*سررت بالنقاش معك*


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

*اخيرا*
*متى اصحاح 11*
*يقول المسيح :*
*27 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي، وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الابْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ، وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ.
*


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2011)

*رد: سؤال بجد عاوزله اجابه*

كاتب سفر التكوين هو النبي موسى بإيحاء من الوحي المقدس.
لا نعرف ما بداخل عقل موسى لنجيب إن كان فهم النبواة عن المسيح و عن طبيعته، لكن الكتاب المقدس اشار لها بإشارات و نبوءات وضحت لاحقاً.
يُغلق بسبب المجادلة و اللهجة الغير لائقة في الحوار.


----------

